# Installed Kooks 1-7/8" with Magnaflow cats



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

All I can say is..........

now i'm broke:lol: 

375 rwhp 343 lbs torque - dynojetarty:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

arty: GOOD NUMBERS!!


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

How long did it take for the install? was it a PIA?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> How long did it take for the install? was it a PIA?


Headers are a pita on GTO's, bank on around 4 hours on your back or 3ish with a lift.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

what he said ^

now me, i can take any four hour job and make it an eight hour job, cause i'm a dummy:willy: the Houston Goat Herd, our local group uses and supports a local speed shop HPE they're not sponsor here so i guess i can't fly their flag.

dropped the GTO off at 9:30, done at 4:00 p.m.


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

how bout a sound clip for the exhaust database??


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

good idea. the kooks are matched with SLP's LM 1

It's a loud, nasty beast on full throttle, nasty wheel hoppin beotch through 3rd. should be in low 12's i'd imagine. (on the nitto D/R's )


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

westell said:


> good idea. the kooks are matched with SLP's LM 1
> 
> It's a loud, nasty beast on full throttle, nasty wheel hoppin beotch through 3rd. should be in low 12's i'd imagine. (on the nitto D/R's )


now i definetly want to hear it!! get-r-done:cheers


----------

